# my first pine cone pen



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

We found these next to the restrooms at Chewacla State Park yesterday, the squirrels had chewed off all the tabs and made it much easier to work with. Fortified with CA, drilled on the lathe, CA coated again, turned down and finished with a CA/BLO finish.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome job!!!

They look great....


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

What a cool idea, I have never seen that before. Very interesting.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I have made a corn cob pen, never thought of a pine cone one...I just went outside because of your post to check something. I have a pine (unknown species, not native) that dropped a million little cones last fall/this winter that are about to meet the mower blade in a few days (first mow of the season)...They are too small for making pens, little bitty dudes. I guess I am on the lookout for the right size now when I go hiking. If they are anything like corn cobs, and I bet they are, it takes a lot of looking to find just the perfect one.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

According to Perry Bridges over at the International Pen Turners Forum its the longneedle pine, makes really big cones. These I found just barely made it. You could probably make some key fobs out of them though.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Gary,
That is one cool looking pen. Very unique.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

That looks really cool. May have to try that.

The White pine and the Red, or Norway pine can make some very large cones.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I really like that. A friend of mine brought me 3 large pine cones back from Calif. I'm going to try to make one soon.
Donny


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Gary that is a great looking pen. Very nice!

John


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

That is truly excellent. :thumbsup:


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

That's really cool! Especially because I've camped at Chewacla.


----------



## ToniM68 (Dec 11, 2015)

Do you sell these?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

ToniM68 said:


> Do you sell these?


Yes, not very often though. What do you have in mind?


----------



## woodturningitaly (Dec 16, 2015)

gary beasley, very original pens, i read the histroy of these pens and is funny  congratulations...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is a sharp looking pen, it is interesting what a pen can be made of, beautiful.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I like it


----------

